# Hybrid stripers in Berlin



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know whether the DOW is quietly stocking hybrid stripers in Berlin? I have seen accurate reports of them being caught this summer and was wondering if a pilot stocking has been going on...
Official ODNR web page has nothing on Berlin.


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/hybrid-striped-bass#tabr4


----------



## just fishin (Jan 5, 2006)

heard they came from deer creek


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It's possible from the lakes above Berlin , wallborn has them then it goes into deer creek then on to Berlin, or some have been transferred to the lake by home stockings.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

They put 5000 in Guilford over the past few years, so it is possible


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Walborn>Deer.Creek>Berlin
That's your answer


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with the above posts. Anything that is put into Walborn ultimately ends up in Berlin. Of course the fish has to clear two dams in order for that to happen, but they do!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

The DNR will tell you you are incorrect when you tell them you've caught Hybrids in Berlin. Ask me how I know.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

This was over 21" didn't weigh it 
but pretty big for a white bass and wow did it put up a fight


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for the info...

Found this from June 2014

*Wipers raised, released:* For the first time in many years, hybrid striped bass-white bass fingerlings, or wipers, raised at state hatcheries have headed to Northeast Ohio lakes. The number of fingerlings and the reservoirs where they were released include: Charles Mill Reservoir (67,350), Dale Walborn Reservoir (32,900), Sippo Lake (4,950) and Guilford Lake (18,050). A total of a about 125,000 wipers were released in the Racine, Belleville, Hannibal and Pike Island pools of the Ohio River and 114,650 in the Muskingum River.


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

I caught one of those at 16" at Lake Milton in the shallow area. Don't know if it is relative to this but it's the biggest I've ever caught for a white/striped bass. Are they hitting more at Dale Walborn right now?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Those are white bass at Milton, west branch has white bass that size also, a nice fighting fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

razu said:


> This was over 21" didn't weigh it
> but pretty big for a white bass and wow did it put up a fight
> View attachment 242112


Thats a Wiper. No doubt.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pure stripers, and pure white bass have straight black lines on their sides. Wipers(hybrids) have one or more broken(ziz-zag) lines on their sides. This is perhaps the best "field" indicator for a wiper. Years ago, I caught a 5# walleye and six big white bass jigging sonars thru the ice at Pymaturning. They froze flat on the ice til I quit fishing and threw them in the bucket. I don't know how tall a typical 5 gal plaster bucket is but the tails stuck out over the top of it 2-3"! The picture above,IMO, is a near(if not actual) State record White Bass.( Record is 21", 4#, 1983)! They can get pretty large! The pictures below are "supposed to" clarify it(they're NVG) but looks like the best way is to look in their mouths! Hell, call them whatever you want!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Meh. Field indicators, smield-indicators. I go by the boldness of the lines


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I also caught a Fish Ohio White Bass at Milton in 2015. Or did I?

But now I am wondering if the Wipers have perhaps made it into Milton and for that matter, into the lower Mahoning. If they got into Berlin from Walborn->Deer Creek then why would they not continue on as Walborn->Deer Creek->Berlin->Milton->Mahoning?

I will have to go back and find the pic of that fish and see.


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. This is what I caught.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

WalleyeJoe said:


> View attachment 242212
> 
> Thanks everyone. This is what I caught.


White Bass. A big one.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea I just had a real good day on milton, 9 14" plus "white bass" 3 15" plus and one that snapped me off with 15 lb braid?! Pretty sure they were white bass no wipers, really cool tho.
I was by the dam and the surface exploded with feeding even seagulls were dive bombing the surface, never caught 9 fish Ohio's in 1 day, I'll post a picture, almost positive white bass


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok. Yeah. They are really fun to catch. Might make a trip back to Milton if they are hitting that well.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

razu said:


> This was over 21" didn't weigh it
> but pretty big for a white bass and wow did it put up a fight
> View attachment 242112


Nice white bass! In fact, there are some nice wbass in Berlin, but in 20 years I never caught a hybrid or wiper in Berlin!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The DNR will tell you you are incorrect when you tell them you've caught Hybrids in Berlin. Ask me how I know.


How do you know? Tell us the story.

ODNR told us for years that there were no black bear in NEO even though there were numerous sightings as they were migrating over from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

REY298 if you hook a wiper you'll know it's no ordinary white bass.


----------



## MAB3169 (Aug 15, 2017)

They are in Berlin...thru Deer Creek spillway..


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I have caught quite a few 15-17 white bass in Milton over the years and plenty of 13-14inch also I catch them walleye fishing I have seen them under the surface a few times wishing I brought my spinning rod with a rooster tail must have been a hundred of them chasing minnows. if you see a bunch of sea gulls diving down to the water for minnows there are usually white bass there.


----------

